# Treadle Lathe



## Rocking RP (Aug 19, 2018)

Local library has a Revo day usually held on July 4th, this year was delayed until yesterday the 18th of August. I have participated the last couple of years. Last year I made a draw horse and demonstrated it's use. This year I decided to make a treadle lathe. Thought I would share it with this group. Turned out pretty nice. Definitely takes some cooridination.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Smitty (Aug 19, 2018)

That is awesome. I have been intrigued by Treadle lathes. How well does it perform?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 19, 2018)

Not bad. Basically your balancing on one foot and trying to control a cutting tool while rhythmically pumping the other foot. Piece of cake. It's fun to do though. Don't think I'll be making any masterpieces with it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 19, 2018)

At least you have argument if anyone suggests you can't walk down the street and chew bubble gum at the same time!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 19, 2018)

Very cool!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 19, 2018)

You know, you could incorporate a stationary bike for "someone" to ride. Then you would have 2 feet on the ground. If you use these newer ones, could use a gear bike for different speeds....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 19, 2018)

I've seen a number of treadle lathes built shorter so a person can sit on a bench and run the treadle and be stable for holding the tool. That's how it's done with my 1890's Goodell Pratt little treadle lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 22, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I've seen a number of treadle lathes built shorter so a person can sit on a bench and run the treadle and be stable for holding the tool. That's how it's done with my 1890's Goodell Pratt little treadle lathe.


I'd love to see a pic of your treadle lathe. Never thought about sitting and turning. Good idea.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 22, 2018)

Very cool


----------



## David Hill (Sep 17, 2018)

Very coo!
Turn wood AND stay in shape! 
One of my other addicti—- errr hobbies is going to auctions— may give someting like this a whirl when I see one.


----------

